# معلومات عن النفاثات



## شيراد الجزائر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

حكايات عن النفاثات . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 ديسمبر 2008)

المعلومات السابقة كانت من كتاب بالعربية حول الطائرات النفاثة 
هذا الآن كتاب به العديد من الشروح و الرسوم حول المحركات النفاثة التي تركب على مثل الطائرات المذكورة



حملوه


----------



## Alinajeeb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود جميل ولا اروع 

شكرا يا بش مهندس


----------



## Alinajeeb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود جميل ولا اروع 

شكرا يا بش مهندس


----------



## م/ مصطفي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you brother


----------



## hassan_lb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

mashkur akhi 3ala haza elkitab alkayyim


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي الحبيب وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المتميز .


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع بجد ياهندسة


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

*

















*


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بوركتم أحبتي . . . 

و اللهم انصر إخوانا لنا يقاتلون بدلنا في غزة . . .


----------

